# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1977 Panther 6 six-wheel convertible - photo

## Altair

1977 Panther 6 six-wheel convertible.




Previously:

Mazda 323 six wheeled rally car - GIF
Mazda 323 six wheeled rally car - GIF
1980 Renault 5 six wheeler - GIF
Saab 9000 six-wheeled ambulance - photo
Ferrari 312T6 six-wheeled F1 car - photos

----------

nova_robotics (Nov 28, 2022)

----------


## jimfols

Reminded me of Uncle Ken Tyrrell's F1 car.

----------

